

SPOTIFY JUST DISCOVERED THAT HEAVY METAL IS MORE POPULAR THAN POP MUSIC - werber
http://noisey.vice.com/en_uk/blog/spotify-metal-listeners

======
taylodl
Apparently Heavy Metal fans are also less likely to cheat on their significant
others: [http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/jazz-rap-heavy-
metal...](http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/jazz-rap-heavy-metal-
types-5865846)

